# filter with heater built in?



## selfinfliction

hi all newbie here. i've got novice experience with fish, some salt some fresh, and i decided to pull one of my tanks out of storage tonight and start on setting up a new fresh water tank. it's a 29 gallon, and i'm looking to get another filter system with a built in heater. I do have the tetra power filter 150, but that thing makes way too much noise to be setup in my bedroom where this one is going.

I would rather not have a separate heater inside the tank, as i go for a very sleek kind of setup.

Does anyone have suggestions for what brand/type/part# of filter i could use on this that is reasonably quite and has a built in heater?

thanks in advance for any info


----------



## COM

Rena makes a line of HOB filters that have a combo intake-tube / heater that is an option. That's the best I can think of for a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## emc7

If you have the money, you could get an eheim canister filter (supposed to be very quiet) and an "in-line" heater. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11369
You buy them separately, but somehow run the water through the heater on its way back into the tank from the filter. I don't know of any integrated filter/heater products other than the HOBs. It doesn't mean they don't exist, though.


----------



## COM

Another thought - you can get a Stealth heater - fully submersible and you could even bury it partially in the gravel.


----------



## selfinfliction

money isn't a huge issue, as long as the system is quite.

I was looking at the canister filters, but most of them are for larger tanks. that made me worry about it being loud.


----------



## darkstar

I use an external eheim with built-in heater which is excellent, but it would be overkill for a 29gal tank.

I'd recommend a hydor ETH heater, they come in a couple of sizes and fit on the return pipe of any external filter. Link here:

http://www.aquaticbiotope.co.uk/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1171


----------



## emc7

The ecco 2232 is quite small. I looked at them when I shopping for a quiet filter for a bedroom. Fluvals and HOT magnums start quiet, but get noisier after a few years. The flowrate\turnovers eheim recommends are lower than other filters, but I have heard that you can generally trust there recommendation if you don't have a heavily stocked tank. Stealth heaters are black and you can put them horizontally an inch above the gravel and hide them with rocks or plants.


----------



## selfinfliction

ok thanks for the info everyone 

it's a shame that power filter makes so much noise, it's a perfectly good filter... just too noisey at night


----------



## lohachata

tetra makes(or used to make) power filters with heaters built in..JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian

As odd as it may sound I got used to my filter in my bedroom tank to the point that now it is easier to fall asleep with it running. The noise is comforting in some way. It took a few weeks before that happened. Now I can sleep in the family room with 3 tanks all going at once, some with very loud filters.


----------



## selfinfliction

lohachata said:


> tetra makes(or used to make) power filters with heaters built in..JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah that's the one i have.. the pf150 with 100watt. the motor froze up on it often and required disassembly/cleaning often. i wouldn't recommend it to anyone

bad thing was that when the motor froze up, the heater had been rendered useless as well.


----------

